# empantanat o empantanegat?



## ernest_

Hola,
Com ho dieu, empantanat o empantanegat? Jo sempre havia dit empantanegat, però últimament un amic meu vaig sentir que deia empantanat i ahir per la tele també vaig sentir empantanat.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, Ernest!

Jo he dit empantanegat tota la vida


----------



## Dixie!

Bon dia, Ernest!

Aquí en diem empantanat


----------



## Lumia

A Barcelona i a Osona, _empantanegat_. 

Interpreto que és quan en algun lloc les coses estan pertot arreu, amb trastos pel mig, etc. És que se m'ha acudit després de votar que no fos en referència als aiguats (aleshores la resposta hauria estat "cap de les dues"  ).


----------



## betulina

Jo també dic _empantanegat_! 

Ernest, ho vas sentir a "Porca misèria"?  Jo també me'n vaig adonar i em va "xocar". El personatge que ho deia era mallorquí. A veure si apareix la Belén o algú altre. 

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Empantanegat. 

Mei


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Jo també empantanegat.


----------



## ernest_

betulina said:


> Ernest, ho vas sentir a "Porca misèria"?  Jo també me'n vaig adonar i em va "xocar". El personatge que ho deia era mallorquí. A veure si apareix la Belén o algú altre.



Exacte, el de "Porca misèria" era de Mallorca, però aquest amic meu que també diu "empantanat" és del Barcelonès, o sigui que tampoc pot ser una cosa de Mallorca... i la Dixie tampoc és de mallorquina, no?


----------



## Tige

Suport per a la Dixie: una mica més endins de les seves terres també es diu "empantanat"!!

Salutacions a tothom!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Em pregunto si pot ser un cas (ara no recordo com s'anomena el fenomen lingüísticament) de paraules que s'allarguen afegint-hi una sil·laba més enmnig o distorsionant lleugerament la paraula. Penso en *mocallós* per a *mocós*, *enrefilar-se* per a *enfilar-se* o *enganxifós* per *enganxós*.


----------



## chics

Exactament!


> *EMPANTANEGAR *_v. tr. _
> Aturar, impedir la marxa o l'acció (d'una persona, empresa, negoci, treball, etc.);
> Etimologia: de _empantanar, _reforçat amb l'infix -_*eg*_-. Font.


----------



## Dixie!

ernest_ said:


> Exacte, el de "Porca misèria" era de Mallorca, però aquest amic meu que també diu "empantanat" és del Barcelonès, o sigui que tampoc pot ser una cosa de Mallorca... i la Dixie tampoc és de mallorquina, no?



Sóc del Delta de l'Ebre  Veig que està prou estés això de l'empantanat


----------



## Cecilio

Jo diria "empantanat", no he sentit mai "empantanegat". Per cert, un comentari curiós: En aquestes dates es commemora el 25é aniversari de la "pantanà" que va inundar Alzira i altres poblacions de la Ribera del Xúquer. Recordem que aquella riuada va ser causada pel trencament del pantà de Tous.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Jo diria "empantanat", no he sentit mai "empantanegat". Per cert, un comentari curiós: En aquestes dates es commemora el 25é aniversari de la "pantanà" que va inundar Alzira i altres poblacions de la Ribera del Xúquer. Recordem que aquella riuada va ser causada pel trencament del pantà de Tous.


 
Mascletà, tomatà... i pantanà... Trist fet, aquest, però boníssima la paraula  Un 10 per a València!


----------

